
Luerl – An implementation of Lua in Erlang - johlo
https://github.com/rvirding/luerl
======
vvanders
Nice to see such a resurgence of Lua.

Shame __metatable doesn't work yet as that's what really makes the language
special(to me), allowing you to build any meta-language features ontop of a
solid runtime. Hopefully they'll have it working soon.

~~~
johlo
Metatables seem to be supported, have a look at
benchmark/suites/mtvsclosure.lua

~~~
rvirding
Of course metatables are supported, it wouldn't be much of a Lua without them.
Luerl is standard Lua 5.2 except for coroutines.

------
smegel
I think "Erlu" rolls off the tongue a bit easier.

~~~
amorphid
You can even just concatenate the names. Erlanglua (sounds like a Finnish born
Roman Emperor).

~~~
rvirding
The name was the hard bit, elua was already taken, erlua sounds funny and
erlanglua is so long. So it became luerl.

------
eggy
I wonder if Robert Virding is just happy to implement another language on
Erlang after his efforts on LFE (Lisp Flavored Erlang), or is it going to be a
complete, and very usable Lua implementation? So the Lua implementation is
written in Erlang, no need for a Windows .dll or Linux .so? Very cool. He's a
true language nut :)

~~~
rvirding
Yes, I am a language nut :-) and I like to implement languages. It is a very
complete Lua implementation in that it supports all of Lua 5.2 except for
coroutines and many of the standard libraries. There is of course a good
erlang interface and it is easy to write more interface modules to things
written in Erlang.

The default usage is more to call Lua from erlang to do things, much like from
C to the standard implementation.

